# wave maker



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

I have at 90 gallon tank, and I was interested in getting a wave maker. But my question is:
ARe they recommended? And what size to get? I don't need tidal waves. More like sea Shore waves.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Very few people use wave makers, so it will be difficult to get much feedback on this. Just about everyone uses a series of power heads, which allows for easy adjustments to accommodate the preferred water flow intensity of different corals.


----------



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

OH ok
That sounds fair enough to me. Thanks for your help.


----------

